# Harborside at Atlantis rental question



## anne1125 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me the best place to rent a 2 bedroom Harborside at Atlantis condo?  I see huge price differences on different websites.  I don't have a trader with II worthy of this resort so looks like we rent.

I thank you in advance.

Anne


----------



## csudell (Jul 24, 2008)

Anne - I'm in CH also!

I think the classifieds here are probably the best.

Other options in no particular order
Redweek
vacationtimesharerentals.com 
VRBO 

Atlantis family fun has a lot but is pricey.  They get 25% commission off the posted rental rate and the TS owner gets the remainder.

Not sure if you have the specs but a one bedrooom premium villa is 860 sq feet and sleeps up to 4/5.  the 2 BR sleeps up to 8.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks csudell.  Nice to hear from a fellow Cherry Hill tugger.

I guess I'll check Redweek when the time comes.  We probably won't be going for a couple of years but with their prices we need to start preparing now.

Anne


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all you South Jerseyans, I grew up in Cherry Hill and now live in Voorhees.  Where do you guys own your timeshares?


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 26, 2008)

We own in Vegas, Indian Shores FL, and Arizona.  

Small world, huh?

Anne


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 7, 2008)

csudell said:


> I think the classifieds here are probably the best.
> 
> Other options in no particular order
> Redweek
> ...



Great advice! I would also add the Craigslist is another good place to search. 

Also, there are two different 2 bedrooms. One is dedicated and sleeps 6, the other is the lock-off and sleeps 8. There are also three bedroom units that sleep 10.


----------



## gretel (Aug 14, 2008)

North Jersey girl saying Hi!  

All of you south Jersey Tuggers might be rated in AC!  If so, you might qualify for comp nights or the casino rate at Atlantis.  It is much better than any advertised rate.  Atlantis will call the casino in AC to verify your play. 

I'm going in October! I can't wait. We haven't been there in 7 years!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 14, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Can someone tell me the best place to rent a 2 bedroom Harborside at Atlantis condo?  I see huge price differences on different websites.  I don't have a trader with II worthy of this resort so looks like we rent.
> 
> I thank you in advance.
> 
> Anne



pm me and i will give some info.


----------



## Judy999 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Atlantis rental site*

Hi Anne - try the below link for rental.  Happy travels  !!:whoopie: 


http://www.atlantisfamilyfun.com/


----------

